# PCC from INDIA | collect by someone else



## vishalmnit2006 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I am planning to go for PCC in INDIA Dec.
Though we are applying from the same address as in the passport. Still there are chances for verification. As I will be available 2-3 weeks in India, and in case PCC certificate is not ready by then, is it possible that I can authorize someone to collect he PCC

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

vishalmnit2006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to go for PCC in INDIA Dec.
> Though we are applying from the same address as in the passport. Still there are chances for verification. As I will be available 2-3 weeks in India, and in case PCC certificate is not ready by then, is it possible that I can authorize someone to collect he PCC
> ...


Not sure about you authorizing another person to collect PCC. Best person to respond to that would be the PCC officer or you can call their helpline also.

Couple of points from my own experience


If you have got your passport created/renewed in last one year, PCC will be issued then and there.
Even if verification is required from local police station, PCC is usually ready within a week. So if you get the appointment in first week of your stay here, you can collect it yourself before you leave.

Thnx!


----------



## vishalmnit2006 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anybody have idea, can somebody else collect PCC on behalf and what is the process?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

No mate, I don't think so. I vaguely remember they stamping the passport about PCC having delivered to you, and so, for that to happen your passport has to be in India (and hence you too). As suggested by prateekjain1988 above, RPO hotline is your best bet to seek an accurate answer.


----------

